# Redundancy Lumpsum Payment Processing Times



## TLC (23 Feb 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but on looking at the dept website it looks like they are just processing July 2010 claims.  I sent them an email to make an enquiry on behalf of my son who was made redundant in July 2010 & is currently in Australia - only arrive 2 weeks ago & already got 1 job, was offered another yesterday & starting tomorrow by the way! - but the only reply I got to my email was to contact the phone number, which he had done previously in December & was told that they could only talk to him about it if they were actually processing his claim.  Has anyone else any experience of dealing with redundancy claims?  And if so is there any way to hurry them up?  I'm just concerned that if the employer didn't fill in the forms properly there could be more delay as they will be returned to them.
Appreciate any advice.


----------



## TLC (24 Feb 2011)

Just tried ringing them an automated information recording giving information - goes on & on - also told waiting time for getting to speak to an advisor 12 minutes.  One of the messages says that they cannot give information to a 3rd party unless they have authorisation in advance - which is fair enough - but how do they expect someone in Australia to hold on for 12 minutes?
Come on people - any advice?


----------



## jack2009 (24 Feb 2011)

Hi TLC, the average waiting time is 6 months (from the time RP50 was sent to the Department).


----------



## thesimpsons (24 Feb 2011)

you could ask the employer (or get your son to email him) and request a copy of the receipt which employer would have gotten when forms were lodged - thats assuming employer did it online which most do now from what I can work out.  

Failing that the dept _*might*_ talk to you just to confirm they have received the paperwork.  They do occasionally do that.   They can be very slow though, they were taking 9 months late last year to process the employer rebates.


----------



## TLC (25 Feb 2011)

Thanks thesimpsons - would you believe I did ring & spoke to a lovely woman, explained the situation & that I knew she couldn't give specifics & she told me the payment would be made "very Shortly" - cheque arrived for him today! I rang him & he was delighted - even told us to take the money for a nice meal for ourselves (brought up well!!!)  But thanks for the reply.


----------



## thesimpsons (26 Feb 2011)

I love a good success story - enjoy the meal.


----------

